# JDgreen18 2018 lawn journal



## JDgreen18

I sprayed glyphosate. On about 10500 square feet of my back yard...now I wait for it to die.
I have a question at what point should i address the grub situation. I put grubex down in the new grass areas I did this spring but not in the back as its all weeds. I have a mole that makes tunnels everywhere back there and I need to get rid of him before planting my new KBG.
Should I just put down a 24hour poison or a preventative like grubex. I was thinking the 24 would kill everything and eliminate the food source....


----------



## g-man

I think you want both. Grubex might be a little late this year, but it might prevent them next year. Ensure you apply it next year around green up.

FYI, keep the lawn watered after glypho (and maybe need some cheap urea nitrogen) to encourage weeds to grow and get killed instead of going dormant with the summer heat.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> I think you want both. Grubex might be a little late this year, but it might prevent them next year. Ensure you apply it next year around green up.
> 
> FYI, keep the lawn watered after glypho (and maybe need some cheap urea nitrogen) to encourage weeds to grow and get killed instead of going dormant with the summer heat.


Am I thinking right that I want to kill the food source and they will go away....or do I need to try and kill the mole
Also what is the time table on application. Should I apply it now?


----------



## social port

It is not sufficient to remove the food source. You risk the mole increasing the swath of its search.

You may find this thread helpful.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=52&p=24221&hilit=Moles+food+source#p24221


----------



## alpine0000

Regarding grubs: If you spray your grub control too early in the season, like March, it'll wear off before you really want it to. I spray Imidacloprid (Merit) every June. It has a residual that should last a few months. Although the beginning of June would be my preference (hence the name June Bug), I don't think it's too late to go ahead and put down an application. It will kill any hatching/feeding grubs for the next few months. Make sure to water it in.

That said, Imidacloprid is more of a preventative. If you've already got grubs actively feeding, you'll want to use a curative like Dylox.

As far as moles go, I'm not experienced there, so I have no good advice.

Check out these videos:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ySOBVSwLwE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koQZ1rE_VEE


----------



## jessehurlburt

JDgreen18 said:


> I sprayed glyphosate. On about 10500 square feet of my back yard...now I wait for it to die.


Subscribed! Can't wait to watch your project unfold. Best of luck! :thumbup:


----------



## Pete1313

Like @alpine0000 said, a product with imidacloprid would be the go to here for grub control. It would be late to put down a product with chlorantraniliprole. The adult grubs are turning into beetles and coming out of the ground and laying their eggs this time of year. The imidacloprid will kill those new young grubs. I would put it down now.


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> Like @alpine0000 said, a product with imidacloprid would be the go to here for grub control. It would be late to put down a product with chlorantraniliprole. The adult grubs are turning into beetles and coming out of the ground and laying their eggs this time of year. The imidacloprid will kill those new young grubs. I would put it down now.


Ok I will pick some up and thrower down tomorrow....also going to get a couple mole traps


----------



## JDgreen18

I guess since I'm down here in the journals I'll post a before pick. This is the current state of my back yard....it is all weeds


----------



## JDgreen18

Just put down round 2 of the glypho had a few areas I missed... I also planted some of my grass seed I got from Hogans in a planter bucket to check the germination rate


----------



## JDgreen18

Played with my John Deere this morning scraped up the dead weeds and did a rough grade...still have a little bit to do back by the gazebo. Should be getting my topsoil this week or beginning of next week


----------



## JDgreen18

Ok so I have 20 yards of soil coming on Saturday will spread Sunday. Next week I'll get another 20 yards and see how much more I need after that.
Should I apply my grub control/killer now before I spread the new soil? Im thinking it makes sence to do it before.


----------



## JDgreen18

20 yards to topsoil delivered. You know you have issues when yoir excited about dirt lol. 
Ill be spreading it tomorrow


----------



## JDgreen18

Ok a quick update last Sunday I planted some of my KBG mix I got from Hogans in a pot. Today 7 days later I have germination....little green babies. Wow I really surprised as I thought it would be close to to month.


----------



## Pete1313

Congrats on the test germination! They pop up quick, but then just sit there and pout for a couple weeks before taking off and really growing.


----------



## JDgreen18

20 yards spread and leveled. Need another 20 yards at least. My plan is to get it Tuesday for spreading on Wednesday if the weather holds out...




See the grader I made to smooth out the topsoil worked pretty good


----------



## rockinmylawn

What are the plans for water to go for those that level their lawn?

My builder build our house & placed it on a crown while sloping the surrounding lawn to all four sides so that water will always flow away & not pool anywhere.

I ask, because I want to put in a flat area with gravel near my house I wonder how this will disturb the water movement as it was intended.


----------



## JDgreen18

rockinmylawn said:


> What are the plans for water to go for those that level their lawn?
> 
> My builder build our house & placed it on a crown while sloping the surrounding lawn to all four sides so that water will always flow away & not pool anywhere.
> 
> I ask, because I want to put in a flat area with gravel near my house I wonder how this will disturb the water movement as it was intended.


You should always have a pitch that goes away from your house so that water will follow. When folks on here are talking about leveling they are not talking away the pitch or grade the ground is going. Leveling is to level all the dips, valleys, ruts, etc in thier lawns. Having level ground will make your lawn look much better It will look uniform when cut with all the grass blades the same hieght especially if you want to cut real short.


----------



## JDgreen18

I got another 20 yards of topsoil today. I spread and leveled it...that should be good for dirt lol. Next Tuesday I'm getting my irrigation system installed. After I get that done I'll cut in my landscape beds from the chainlink fence to the deck...Things are going along nicely, except for a mole problem. I got a few different traps to try. I figure I have 3-4 weeks to resolve it since seed down is scheduled for the week I'm on vacation from work in August...4th-12th. 
o


----------



## Pete1313

Looking nice and smooth! :thumbsup:


----------



## HomerGuy

Did you use any equipment to spread all that topsoil? Looks good.


----------



## JDgreen18

HomerGuy said:


> Did you use any equipment to spread all that topsoil? Looks good.


Oh yeah I have a John Deere 1025....I used the loader to spread and rough grade then I made a grader...I attached 2 pallets to two 2x8. I dragged that around for a while. You can see it in one of my previous pics.


----------



## JDgreen18

Today I cut my driveway and ran a 3 inch pvc sleeve for the irrigation system. Contractor is coming out tomorrow to flag everything out. I also mapped out the landscape beds 
Just now as I was typing this I caught my first mole


----------



## JDgreen18

Irrigation contractor came out and flagged the whole yard. I'm getting 15 zones with 3 heads per zone. Installation starts Monday.


----------



## zeus201

Does your area have low water pressure? 15 zones with 3 heads is an odd combination.


----------



## JDgreen18

zeus201 said:


> Does your area have low water pressure? 15 zones with 3 heads is an odd combination.


When he checked I have 65 psi but my dynamic pressure was 45 which he said was a little low. He checked this by putting a gauge on 1 spiket and turned on the other one. Because of this he said only 3 on a zone.


----------



## g-man

Did he measure your gpm?


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> Did he mesure your gpm?


Yes but I dont remember whal it was.

Edit I was mistaken some zones only have 2 heads depending on the output of each head. The middle heads 360s put out 4 gallons a minute the 180s are 2 gallons and the 90s are 1 gallon. So depending on the heads in each zone determines how many. My contractor said he kept me at 6 gallons a min per zone. I was correct tho have 45 heads in total.


----------



## zeus201

What style heads are you going with? Wonder if a pump would beneficial in this instance?


----------



## JDgreen18

zeus201 said:


> What style heads are you going with? Wonder if a pump would beneficial in this instance?


Hunter I-20s
We talked about a pump contractor said Id be ok without one. 
He did say tho that getting one would def make the heads have more pressure especially if we are running water elsewhere. I will see how it goes I can always add one later if I see fit.


----------



## zeus201

JDgreen18 said:


> Hunter I-20s
> We talked about a pump contractor said Id be ok without one.
> He did say tho that getting one would def make the heads have more pressure especially if we are running water elsewhere. I will see how it goes I can always add one later if I see fit.


I'd wonder how much it'd cost to add it now as you'd be able to reduce zones. With anything lawn, asthetics plays a role and I was anal about placement of the 6, 6" zone control boxes. I couldn't imagine having 15 of them, but I assume they will be condensed into larger boxes.


----------



## pennstater2005

JDgreen18 said:


> Today I cut my driveway and ran a 3 inch pvc sleeve for the irrigation system. Contractor is coming out tomorrow to flag everything out. I also mapped out the landscape beds
> Just now as I was typing this I caught my first mole


Awesome catch!


----------



## JDgreen18

Yesterday the irrigation system started.
Controller rain senser and all inside plumbing was done
All pipe outside was run
All but 1 valve box were completed
Looks like today they have to hook up to the back flow and dig and put in all the heads.


----------



## JDgreen18

Wooohooo irrigation system is done....


----------



## JDgreen18




----------



## JDgreen18




----------



## JDgreen18

Cut in a new garden bed today, planted new plants and mulched ....not totally done but it's getting there.


----------



## JDgreen18

Seed down is about 12 days out I just nuked the entire site again....with all the rain there was quite a few weeds again. I'll hit it one more time 2 days before seed down.


----------



## JDgreen18

Saw more mole tracks must be another mole wanting to move in. I set some traps in the active tunnels

I also stated stocking up on supplies...
2 bags of Lesco starter fert with Mesotrione 21-24-4
1 50 pound bag of urea
10 bags of peat moss...going to need more but I ran out of room in my truck.


----------



## JDgreen18

I was thinking of adding a soil enhancer like love your soil by Jonathon green or humic dg to the soil next week... What do you guys think? Any recommendations.


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> I was thinking of adding a soil enhancer like love your soil by Jonathon green or humic dg to the soil next week... What do you guys think? Any recommendations.


Andersons Humic DG if you can get it, by far. Haven't used it personally yet, but it's a great product from what I hear. If you find it locally, I'd be interested in knowing where so I can buy a bag or two as well.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding a soil enhancer like love your soil by Jonathon green or humic dg to the soil next week... What do you guys think? Any recommendations.
> 
> 
> 
> Andersons Humic DG if you can get it, by far. Haven't used it personally yet, but it's a great product from what I hear. If you find it locally, I'd be interested in knowing where so I can buy a bag or two as well.
Click to expand...

I didn't find it local they have it on Amazon. I found it here a little cheaper especially if you get more than one(shipping a little cheaper)

https://www.amleo.com/humdg/a/HUMDG/
This product looks good to for making a liquid app

https://www.amleo.com/search.aspx?sb=RANK&ss=Anderson&x=-574&y=-105&KC=HUMDG13#ss=Anderson&mpp=12&pg=2


----------



## Green

Yeah, AM Leonard had free shipping one day this Spring and I considered buying the Humic DG, but you had to spend 80, so I didn't do it. But I swear it was 25 back then...yikes. 42 now.


----------



## JDgreen18

I might get one of each the liquid one has 14% potassium in it. In my soil test I was low in potassium.
@Green fyi if you create an account you get 15 bucks off 75. Plus you save a small percent off the listed price. Pays for about half the shipping. I bought 1 of each.


----------



## Green

Not sure if I have an account. I must already since I get their emails.


----------



## JDgreen18

I finished the bed from the fence to the deck.


----------



## pennstater2005

That looks great. You have a very nice edge along the bed.


----------



## JDgreen18

After all the heavy rains we had it made a bunch of low spots in my reno area, I had some more topsoil delivered and releveled the area. Still needs a final grading but I'll do that a few days before seed down. 

Hopefully my humic dg comes in this week so I can get that down.

Still have to do a sprinkler check to make sure I'm getting good water coverage. When I did the zones in the front of my house I had to adjust almost everyone(even tho my contractor did it🤔)

Seed down is next Wed or Thursday depending on weather.


----------



## zeus201

Nice progress / work!

I knew I was going to have to adjust the heads after installation. I am still making a couple adjustments here and there.


----------



## JDgreen18

Got my humic today...going to put it down tomorrow depending on weather


----------



## JDgreen18

Yesterday I glyphoed any weeds that I saw
Today I releveled the reno area.
I put down bay state fertilizer at half a bag rate.
I put down 20 pounds of Humic DG
I watered it in at about 30 minutes each zone....I also adjusted all sprinkler heads to get good head to head coverage.

It's gonna be hot tomorrow but I might just get it done tomorrow. I'm on vacation this week so I can really watch the watering schedule to make sure it stays moist.


----------



## Green

So, what areas have you already renoed, and when?


----------



## JDgreen18

@Green I did my front and part of my front side of my house this spring one in April...

And this one in June




Each one are about 2500 sf....


----------



## Green

And was that the same mix you're using for the back?


----------



## JDgreen18

No those were from a big box store Scotts turf builder and Pennington smart seed...both northern mix. Before I knew the difference in seed quality. I'm using Hogans kbg mix for the back as it gets full sun and want to have just one type of grass.


----------



## JDgreen18

Drinking my coffee then getting to work.... Today is SEED DOWN DAY!!!

I'll check in when I'm done


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> Drinking my coffee then getting to work.... Today is SEED DOWN DAY!!!
> 
> I'll check in when I'm done


Good luck! Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## JDgreen18

Done....damn it was hot as hell out today....I started my day by going to rent the roller and get more peat. Came home and got all my supplies






I wound up needing 2 more bags of peat
I used lesco starter fert with Mesotrione
I scratched up the surface 

I mixed the seed with soil moist. I used 30 pounds of kbg seeds for 11k sf so 2.7 pounds per 1000
Then I laid the seed setting the spreader on 3.5 going back and forth up and down one way and then the other to get even coverage.




I spread the starter fert....now the hard part the peat moss....it took me a while but I got her done


Now its time for a cold one...


----------



## jessehurlburt

Nice! Cold one well deserved. Looks like you had a compost spreader? Where did you rent it? Nowhere local seems to rent them up here. You must be excited! Can't wait to see it come in.


----------



## JDgreen18

jessehurlburt said:


> Nice! Cold one well deserved. Looks like you had a compost spreader? Where did you rent it? Nowhere local seems to rent them up here. You must be excited! Can't wait to see it come in.


I wish I did that shit by hand....I couldn't find anywhere that rented them


----------



## jessehurlburt

JDgreen18 said:


> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Cold one well deserved. Looks like you had a compost spreader? Where did you rent it? Nowhere local seems to rent them up here. You must be excited! Can't wait to see it come in.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I did that s--- by hand....I couldn't find anywhere that rented them
Click to expand...

 :shock: I can't imagine. Hope you're on vacation, you might not be able to walk or lift your arms tomorrow. You might also be blowing that out your nose for a month. 

How's your new irrigation doing?


----------



## JDgreen18

jessehurlburt said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessehurlburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice! Cold one well deserved. Looks like you had a compost spreader? Where did you rent it? Nowhere local seems to rent them up here. You must be excited! Can't wait to see it come in.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I did that s--- by hand....I couldn't find anywhere that rented them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :shock: I can't imagine. Hope you're on vacation, you might not be able to walk tomorrow!
> 
> How's your new irrigation doing?
Click to expand...

I am on vac...it was the heat that was a killer not the work....Im ok tho Im in pretty good shape.
Irrigation is good I just set up the schedule going to water 4 times a day at 20 min each zone to start....if I notice any issues I'll adjust


----------



## JDgreen18

I ordered some m binder to put on some small grades or areas that seem to pool with water. With all the thunderstorms we have been getting lately I don't want any washouts


----------



## Pete1313

Congrats on getting the seed down!


----------



## PokeGrande

:thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks...,now is the hardest part....waiting. I'm not the most patient person lol


----------



## JDgreen18

I scaled the water back to 10 min a zone 4 times a day...I also stopped at site one and picked up hydrocover. It's a mulch with tackifier in it. I put it around in problem areas that I noticed just from irrigation. Hopefully this keeps the seed in place during heavy rains. I did order the m binder from Amazon but didn't want to wait until Thursday when Im supposed to get it. Weather is predicted to have strong thunderstorms the next few days.


----------



## NoslracNevok

How much for a bag of hydrocover?


----------



## JDgreen18

NoslracNevok said:


> How much for a bag of hydrocover?


$21.58 each


----------



## JDgreen18

I was going to do the whole area (and still might) but it wouldn't feed through the spreader....I did it by hand


----------



## Green

How do you like the triple start? Was it dusty?
So it definitely has tackifier?

And is that circle of grass real around the in progress fire pit, planter, or whatever the structure is?


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> How do you like the triple start? Was it dusty?
> So it definitely has tackifier?
> 
> And is that circle of grass real around the in progress fire pit, planter, or whatever the structure is?


Yes it has 5% tackifier

Ha yeah I believe it's crab grass it always grows in so thick there...and yes its a firepit


----------



## Green

So how dusty is the stuff? I understand it's somewhat pelletized.
Using regular hydro mulch is a nightmare...it makes dust that you have to be careful not to breathe or get in the eyes. I was on the fence about picking up a bale of triple start, and will get some if it's not too bad to use.


----------



## JDgreen18

@Green it wasnt to bad, a little messy. I did it by hand and got blue all over me. I prolly should have wore a mask but didn't, really wasn't that dusty. Would have been easier if it worked in my spreader but it wouldn't consistently feed. I still might just do the whole area tomorrow to give me piece of mind.


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> @Green it wasnt to bad, a little messy. I did it by hand and got blue all over me. I prolly should have wore a mask but didn't, really wasn't that dusty. Would have been easier if it worked in my spreader but it wouldn't consistently feed. I still might just do the whole area tomorrow to give me piece of mind.


Ok, sounds better than the regular stuff as far as the dust...which works great, but I rejoiced when I finished the bale.

I like the blue dye in these mulches.


----------



## JDgreen18

So today I covered the whole reno area with the hydro cover....

I also started another small reno in the front of my house going down my 450 foot driveway...its only about 2000 sf...I sprayed the glypho. I will be using Hogans par 5 mix there as its pretty shaded


----------



## JDgreen18

Supposed to get heavy rain the next few days....fingers crossed the hydro cover works


----------



## JDgreen18

Mother nature is not cooperating


----------



## g-man

The risk of fall seeding, washout. I think you are ok since you don't have germination yet (right?). You should be able to rake it.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> The risk of fall seeding, washout. I think you are ok since you don't have germination yet (right?). You should be able to rake it.


It's been 5 days during my pot test I did get some germination at 7 days


----------



## JDgreen18

Ugh


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> Mother nature is not cooperating


The mulch didn't all hold but the seed may have. Did you say you ordered some extra tackifier?

I have my own reasons I don't want a lot of rain. Enough yes, but not a lot like 3-5 in. There will be workers trudging through the yard with equipment. I don't want rutting.


----------



## JDgreen18

@Green yeah I got the m binder yesterday....I did put some down in a few known problem areas but not everywhere. Hopefully most of the heavy stuff has passed. I can't do anything now it's too wet and would make a mess. It is what it is at this point, Ill just have to reseed any washed out areas. We all cant be lucky and have perfect weather for their reno like @Pete1313


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> Ugh


Have a drink and try and relax.. you will be fine! Your yard is flat, you rolled in your seed, and the Hydro Cover has a built in tackifier that released from the mulch pellets and will help hold the seed in place. :thumbsup: worst case you might have a few spots that will need a reseed, maybe.


----------



## Green

How was it working with the soil moist?


----------



## JDgreen18

@Green My understanding is the soil moist is a seed coating that helps the seed retain moisture and speed germination. So I hope it's working. It's been 6 days today so according to my pot test I should get some little green babies soon. In my pot test I got some germination at 7 days...


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a drink and try and relax.. you will be fine! Your yard is flat, you rolled in your seed, and the Hydro Cover has a built in tackifier that released from the mulch pellets and will help hold the seed in place. :thumbsup: worst case you might have a few spots that will need a reseed, maybe.
Click to expand...

Thanks @Pete1313


----------



## JDgreen18

I HAVE GERMINATION.....WOOOHOOO been 6 days. It's not everywhere but in a few spots


----------



## Pete1313

Congrats!! :yahoo:


----------



## JDgreen18

Thought Id share a night pic of my little grass babies....looks like some are coming up white from the mesotrione


----------



## pennstater2005

Yeah buddy!!


----------



## JDgreen18

Got over an inch of rain today started around 10am...so over an inch in 6 hours. I have all kinds of washout areas now


----------



## JDgreen18

Sun was out today so I took advantage of it. I sprayed a fungicide on my front side lawn it has leafspot. 
Cut the front lawn and laid some fresh stripes
Did a second glypho app on the strip down the driveway seed down in 2 weeks for that area.
Bought a Scotts manual reel mower to cut the grass babies growing in the back yard....when they are ready

I've been battling crabgrass in the front hit it a second time with quinclorac and its mostly all gone.


----------



## JDgreen18

It's been 10 days since seed down thought I would give an update


----------



## Mrotatori

@JDgreen18 where did you get your hydro cover? I am thinking of getting it compared to peat moss. I have two sections that I will be putting seed down. One section is probably 2000SF, and the other is 1500SF. How is your grass seed germinating?


----------



## JDgreen18

@Mrotatori You can see from pic above thats 10 days since seed down. Everyday there's more green babies popping up. I used peat and hydro. The hydro was from site one and due to the different size pellets it doesn't feed well in a spreader so I had to do it by hand. I had some heavy rain 2 days after seed down and still had some washout.


----------



## JDgreen18

This is today day 11


----------



## Buddy

Looking good! I've been following along from Mass as I'm about to go through a similar renovation so I like what you've done so far.


----------



## JDgreen18

Buddy said:


> Looking good! I've been following along from Mass as I'm about to go through a similar renovation so I like what you've done so far.


Thanks Buddy are you using kbg


----------



## Buddy

JDgreen18 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I've been following along from Mass as I'm about to go through a similar renovation so I like what you've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy are you using kbg
Click to expand...

Yes I got a mix of KBG from Hogan's recently that I'm going to put down


----------



## JDgreen18

Buddy said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looking good! I've been following along from Mass as I'm about to go through a similar renovation so I like what you've done so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy are you using kbg
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I got a mix of KBG from Hogan's recently that I'm going to put down
Click to expand...

Sweet thats what I used....better get that down soon yoir further north than I am


----------



## Buddy

JDgreen18 said:


> Buddy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Buddy are you using kbg
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got a mix of KBG from Hogan's recently that I'm going to put down
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet thats what I used....better get that down soon yoir further north than I am
Click to expand...

Yeah I know...time is becoming a premium around my house. Hoping to get some work in this weekend. Have to bury two drain pipes for my downspouts, then level out the back yard some, it's so hard from winter etc....Getting some loam, topsoil and then I'll be good to go.


----------



## JDgreen18

Well another bunch of heavy thunderstorms came through last night. Hopefully did incur to much damage.


----------



## JDgreen18

I have to admit its pretty frustrating seeding a kbg lawn. The wait time for it to establish leaves so much time for bad things to happen. The heavy rains last night made more areas of run off. Created more high and low spots. I spent so much time leveling my seed bed to have it look like this. Makes me wonder if I should have mixed pr with it. Hopefully it works out....Ok rant over


----------



## Buddy

JDgreen18 said:


> I have to admit its pretty frustrating seeding a kbg lawn. The wait time for it to establish leaves so much time for bad things to happen. The heavy rains last night made more areas of run off. Created more high and low spots. I spent so much time leveling my seed bed to have it look like this. Makes me wonder if I should have mixed pr with it. Hopefully it works out....Ok rant over


I have been thinking the same thing. I have a bag of Lesco Double Eagle PRG that I was thinking of mixing into my backyard reno with the KBG I got from Hogan. I still have a little time to make a decision. I feel like I'll be in the same boat and get a little impatient also.


----------



## KHARPS

JDgreen18 said:


> I have to admit its pretty frustrating seeding a kbg lawn. The wait time for it to establish leaves so much time for bad things to happen. The heavy rains last night made more areas of run off. Created more high and low spots. I spent so much time leveling my seed bed to have it look like this. Makes me wonder if I should have mixed pr with it. Hopefully it works out....Ok rant over


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Green

The seed should be tacked down by now, so unless the soil itself washes out, the seed should stay put.


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> I have to admit its pretty frustrating seeding a kbg lawn. The wait time for it to establish leaves so much time for bad things to happen. The heavy rains last night made more areas of run off. Created more high and low spots. I spent so much time leveling my seed bed to have it look like this. Makes me wonder if I should have mixed pr with it. Hopefully it works out....Ok rant over


It will test you, no doubt about it.

Here is my 2014 bewitched renovation.
https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=14942&start=20#p203614
I had a few downpours and washout. To the point where the mud rolling off the slope in the back yard broke a section of fence. I remember looking out the window, talking to myself during a downpour saying, "What am I doing, It is all ruined." The best advice I received and will pass on to you is "You're good. Have a drink and forget about it."

It all turned out ok as I was reel mowing the next summer at 3/4" before doing any leveling.
https://aroundtheyard.com/forums2/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=17868&start=20#p247645

You might need to reseed or move some plugs. You might need to do some topdressing or leveling later on. Maybe you won't. Point is, it will work out.


----------



## JDgreen18

@Pete1313 yeah you right I'm ok now....it is what it is.....thanks for the reply.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 15 update. Very serpatic coverage so far and still a lot of bare spots. I'm hoping they start to fill in soon and its not from washout. Is this what yours was like @Pete1313


----------



## Pete1313

Yours does look alittle thin in those spots, but it is hard to tell from the pics. Do you see anything sprouting in those areas yet? The rains could have buried the seeds in those areas alittle deeper.


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> Yours does look alittle thin in those spots, but it is hard to tell from the pics. Do you see anything sprouting in those areas yet? The rains could have buried the seeds in those areas alittle deeper.


Some areas yes some no. There are also 8 cultivars in my mix can some possibly be slower to germinate? It's just weird how I have some areas that are pretty full and others almost bare. Was thinking maybe I should throw more seed down in the bare areas. What do you think?


----------



## Pete1313

That's a tough call for me to make by looking at pics on my phone. If it looks like washout, it might be a good idea to throw some more seeds down. If you see some sprouts in those areas, even if just a few, I would give it a few more days before deciding. Do the flashlight check at night to see how much/little you have in those areas.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

I know you never asked me but I would hold off for a few more days before dropping more seed. 15 days from seed down is still early for a KBG reno. Here's how my bewitched looked at day 15.



You can see it's still pretty thin. I waited until day 21 before reseeding any areas. There was a good amount of filling in between week 2-3.

Like I said if it was me I'd wait a bit more before reseeding to get a better idea of exactly where needs more seed and where is ok.


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks for the replies @Pete1313 @SNOWBOB11 I'll wait another week or 2 and see how it goes. Some areas do have some sprouts popping up. For my last resort so might mix with PR I've seen some nice looking lawns with PR and KBG. I don't want to go into winter with huge bare spots in my backyard.

Anyway I stayed busy today and renoed another 1600 sf going down my driveway. I used Hogans par 5 mix


----------



## JDgreen18




----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> For my last resort so might mix with PR I've seen some nice looking lawns with PR and KBG. I don't want to go into winter with huge bare spots in my backyard.


You have tons of time left until you can't reliably seed PR anymore! Probably at least a month and a half if it's an average year, and if it comes to that. Last year I mixed 4% or so PR into my overseed on Sept. 9th, because it was getting just a bit late.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For my last resort so might mix with PR I've seen some nice looking lawns with PR and KBG. I don't want to go into winter with huge bare spots in my backyard.
> 
> 
> 
> You have tons of time left until you can't reliably seed PR anymore! Probably at least a month and a half if it's an average year, and if it comes to that. Last year I mixed 4% or so PR into my overseed on Sept. 9th, because it was getting just a bit late.
Click to expand...

Im thinking I should be able to get a good idea in about another 2 weeks. By 4 weeks most germination should be done. Having thin spots is fine it will fill in, having huge bare spots is not going to work. If that happens ill put some PR down to fill in.


----------



## JDgreen18

So I have been thinking really hard about my backyard reno and am second guessing my decision to go all kbg. With the washout I had and the inconsistent germination rate I am getting so far its pretty frustrated My thought was originally to go TTTF and KBG as I loved @gregonfire backyard mix. Anyway I am going to wait another week or so and see where Im at but I'm considering throwing down some TTTF seed over the kbg. Anyone have some thoughts on this. Today is day 17 and here is my current state of my backyard


----------



## ericgautier

@JDgreen18 for an all KBG reno... you have to be patient.

See my progress pictures here - http://www.elusivemedia.com/gallery/v/members/eric/lawn/front/ Day 35-42 is where it really came in. Hang in there!


----------



## Pete1313

In that 3rd pick, does that area see more shade? Could be a reason why the germination is slower. I agree with @ericgautier, you do need to be patient with KBG. I know waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## iowa jim

jdgreen18: Hang in there, I'm in the same boat as you. Im at day 11 and it really seems slow, i am taking pics every week so i can see the progress. I had to reseed some areas yesterday so that is another set back. In the end it will be worth it.


----------



## iowa jim

pete1313: Im seeing just the opposite as my shady parts are germinating better than the full sun areas. Maybe my cultivars has something to do with it. midnight, bewitched and mazama


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> In that 3rd pick, does that area see more shade? Could be a reason why the germination is slower. I agree with @ericgautier, you do need to be patient with KBG. I know waiting is the hardest part.


Maybe a little more shade but thats where most of the run off and water issues were...I agree to be patient as thats not one of my attibutes. That being said its just so uneven. Most of the pics of kbg lawns I see are thin at my stage but still kinda even


----------



## iowa jim

Jd green18: Are you planning on doing any reseeding? I had to do some because of some washed out areas, i felt confident it needed it because i could see where i had soil erosion.


----------



## KHARPS

@iowa jim the spots in my yard that have been staying drier and also shadier have germinated the quickest. Mostly around the border and hardly anything in the middle of both front and back. 2/3 bewitched and 1/3 award/midnight mix.


----------



## iowa jim

KHARPS: It sounds like you might be in for some reseeding also. When was your seed down date?


----------



## LawnNerd

JDgreen18 said:


>


Did it just finish raining when you took this picture? This looks way to wet. Those babies need to be able to exchange gasses in the soil, and probably can't if it's that wet.

I know everyone is saying be patient, but i threw more seed out on week 3 I think last year. Go light incase more does come up, like 1 lb per k, and just in the big thin spots. Don't wait too long, and here's why. In 2-3 weeks you're going to be needing to mow the sections that did come up. I'd rather walk on 2-3 week old seedlings than 1 week old that have just broken ground. Plus it delays fertilizing (if any is left in the root profile of the soil) and everything else. Once you reseed, you have to reset your "seed down" date to accommodate the youngest grass.

Just my $0.02


----------



## JDgreen18

@LawnNerd it rained the night before and the irrigation just shut off....it does seem to hold more water in that area. This is why i was thinking of putting tttf instead of more kbg for faster germination time. I have more blue grass mix that I could reseed tomorrow.


----------



## LawnNerd

Don't sell your dream of just one grass type for some quick germination. Stick to your desire on that!! Ok, enough dating advice from me. :lol: :lol:

I think we're good with the rain for a week here. I just put out some more TTTF in a spot i'm renoing. (i hate fine fescue) I had bad washout on day 1. Like 2 hours after seed down. 1" in 20 minutes.

:beer: Cheers to Seeding!


----------



## g-man

I would carefully walk to the center of the bare areas with a rake. Lightly rake an area to see if there are seeds trying to break the ground. If you don't see any, drop more seeds. If you see some, then carefully rake to break the soil up.

I forget the term, but a very wet soil will create a hard shell that the seeds might not be able to break thru.

Edit:

Also, don't give up on kbg with tttf. Have you started some pots with seed to use as plugs?


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> I would carefully walk to the center of the bare areas with a rake. Lightly rake an area to see if there are seeds trying to break the ground. If you don't see any, drop more seeds. If you see some, then carefully rake to break the soil up.
> 
> I forget the term, but a very wet soil will create a hard shell that the seeds might not be able to break thru.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Also, don't give up on kbg with tttf. Have you started some pots with seed to use as plugs?


Thanks gman I will try this tomorrow


----------



## KHARPS

iowa jim said:


> KHARPS: It sounds like you might be in for some reseeding also. When was your seed down date?


8/13


----------



## JDgreen18

Just a quick update the small reno in my front yard has germination at 4 days. I used the Hogans par 5 mix. 
The back yard KBG is starting to fill in more...I also reseeded a few bare areas where the seed washed away after some investigation scraping it with a rake...thanks @g-man 
I have been getting perfect weather here in Ct. It Is going to warm up again, but there is no rain in the forecast. So hopefully the seed I put down will get going before anymore washout issues.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 21 update...still pretty slow going and lots of weeds are poopin up


----------



## STL

@JDgreen18 looks like it's coming along! Coverage in the area of pics one and three looks good to me actually. I don't think the other side will be much to worry about once it gets going too. Still looks a little wet in spots. For the record, I've never had a reno come up even and perfect. My last one started germinating on one side and SLOWLY spread across the the rest. Even then I had some bare spots and it still turned out great in the end. Stay the course, keep at it, and you'll be just fine!


----------



## JDgreen18

STL said:


> @JDgreen18 looks like it's coming along! Coverage in the area of pics one and three looks good to me actually. I don't think the other side will be much to worry about once it gets going too. Still looks a little wet in spots. For the record, I've never had a reno come up even and perfect. My last one started germinating on one side and SLOWLY spread across the the rest. Even then I had some bare spots and it still turned out great in the end. Stay the course, keep at it, and you'll be just fine!


Yeah I might switch to watering just 2 times a day I am doing 3 times a day for 5 min or so a zone. I just didn't want it to dry out


----------



## Buddy

Did you apply any tenacity before seed down to prevent the weeds?


----------



## iowa jim

JDgreen18 said:


> STL said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JDgreen18 looks like it's coming along! Coverage in the area of pics one and three looks good to me actually. I don't think the other side will be much to worry about once it gets going too. Still looks a little wet in spots. For the record, I've never had a reno come up even and perfect. My last one started germinating on one side and SLOWLY spread across the the rest. Even then I had some bare spots and it still turned out great in the end. Stay the course, keep at it, and you'll be just fine!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I might switch to watering just 2 times a day I am doing 3 times a day for 5 min or so a zone. I just didn't want it to dry out
Click to expand...

@JDgreen18 
I am watering 2 times a day and feel its doing okay from not drying out. I probably water a little to heavy, but getting a little tired of hauling hoses around.


----------



## STL

JDgreen18 said:


> Yeah I might switch to watering just 2 times a day I am doing 3 times a day for 5 min or so a zone. I just didn't want it to dry out


If you are getting some wet spots but also worried about other parts drying out, maybe keep the three cycles, but decrease the run time. Watering and stopping before the point where it's too much for the wet spots but often enough to keep the other sections moist has worked for me in the past.


----------



## JDgreen18

Buddy said:


> Did you apply any tenacity before seed down to prevent the weeds?


I used Lesco starter fert with Mesotrione


----------



## JDgreen18

STL said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I might switch to watering just 2 times a day I am doing 3 times a day for 5 min or so a zone. I just didn't want it to dry out
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting some wet spots but also worried about other parts drying out, maybe keep the three cycles, but decrease the run time. Watering and stopping before the point where it's too much for the wet spots but often enough to keep the other sections moist has worked for me in the past.
Click to expand...

This is an ongoing focus of mine. I have been adjusting zones as I see fit certain ones are at 8 min others at 4....we are getting real hot weather the next coiple days so I'll leave it as is until Friday when it cools down.


----------



## STL

JDgreen18 said:


> STL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I might switch to watering just 2 times a day I am doing 3 times a day for 5 min or so a zone. I just didn't want it to dry out
> 
> 
> 
> If you are getting some wet spots but also worried about other parts drying out, maybe keep the three cycles, but decrease the run time. Watering and stopping before the point where it's too much for the wet spots but often enough to keep the other sections moist has worked for me in the past.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an ongoing focus of mine. I have been adjusting zones as I see fit certain ones are at 8 min others at 4....we are getting real hot weather the next coiple days so I'll leave it as is until Friday when it cools down.
Click to expand...

 :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

Update 7 days from seed down on my Hogans par 5 mix in the front of my house. It's almost further along than my kbg in the back thats 22 days lol


----------



## JDgreen18

I was going to wait until Monday to update since that would be 4 weeks but my reno has made big strides in 4 days the left is Monday and the right is today. Maybe because I fed it with a little baystate?

Even the slow area made progress


----------



## Pete1313

It's getting there! :thumbsup:

Oh the rollercoaster of emotions when growing KBG.. Dont you love it! It's going to be worth it!


----------



## iowa jim

Its really starting to fill in, nothing but good things ahead.


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> It's getting there! :thumbsup:
> 
> Oh the rollercoaster of emotions when growing KBG.. Dont you love it! It's going to be worth it!


Ain't this the truth...a week ago Im telling myself wtf were you thinking I should have used a mix never again...lol


----------



## Mrotatori

@JDgreen18 thanks for your progress updates. It's encouraging to see the KBG coming up. I seeded down on August 25th, and keep looking for germination. KBG definitely challenges you.


----------



## STL

Looks good and way to stick with it!


----------



## JDgreen18

So I noticed today some of my new grass is dying. Not sure what's going on.... fungus?


----------



## JDgreen18

Well I sprayed the areas today with Seradade and cut back my watering to just twice a day instead of three times. Hopefully thats helps. I will be keeping a close eye on this.


----------



## JDgreen18

Today is day 28. I mowed it today with a Scotts manual reel mower. I cut it at 2 inches since some areas were at 3 inches. Not every where got cut since some areas are under 2 inches


----------



## iowa jim

Looks good JDgreen18, i don't see anything that won't fill in next spring. I bought a pro plugger for next spring to help transplant some plugs in some of my washed out areas, maybe that might be something that would help you out also.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

This is going to turn out great. :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

iowa jim said:


> Looks good JDgreen18, i don't see anything that won't fill in next spring. I bought a pro plugger for next spring to help transplant some plugs in some of my washed out areas, maybe that might be something that would help you out also.


Thanks its coming along...there is a few issues in the back thats not growing to good....also some leveling Im going to have to do after the washout issues I had. I will worry about that next spring. I'm going to put down another round of starter fert with meso on Wednesday that will be exactly 30 days.


----------



## JDgreen18

SNOWBOB11 said:


> This is going to turn out great. :thumbup:


Thanks


----------



## iowa jim

Just a word of caution about the scotts with weed preventer, is that its not suppose to go down 30 days from seed down but 30 days from seed germination day. I don't know if it really makes much difference or not but it could turn some of the grass white.


----------



## JDgreen18

iowa jim said:


> Just a word of caution about the scotts with weed preventer, is that its not suppose to go down 30 days from seed down but 30 days from seed germination day. I don't know if it really makes much difference or not but it could turn some of the grass white.


Thanks I didn't even think about this. So I have a couple of options then
1. I use regular starter fert without meso then in a few weeks spray tenacity. Then start spoon feeding with Urea.
2. Use a low dose (spoon feed) Urea for a few weeks then hit it with the starter with meso.
3 Skip the second dose of starter and start spoon feeding with Urea and spray tenacity in a couple weeks.
4. Just wait another 2 weeks no fert and use starter fert with meso

What's everyone think??? @Pete1313


----------



## Mrotatori

Lawn looks really good, it's filling in nicely


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of caution about the scotts with weed preventer, is that its not suppose to go down 30 days from seed down but 30 days from seed germination day. I don't know if it really makes much difference or not but it could turn some of the grass white.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I didn't even think about this. So I have a couple of options then
> 1. I use regular starter fert without meso then in a few weeks spray tenacity. Then start spoon feeding with Urea.
> 2. Use a low dose (spoon feed) Urea for a few weeks then hit it with the starter with meso.
> 3 Skip the second dose of starter and start spoon feeding with Urea and spray tenacity in a couple weeks.
> 4. Just wait another 2 weeks no fert and use starter fert with meso
> 
> What's everyone think??? @Pete1313
Click to expand...

I would wait a couple weeks on the mesotrione, especially in the reseeded areas. No reason why you can't start spoon feeding urea now at around .25lbs/M of N. Use the starter fertilizer only if you need the extra P.


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iowa jim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a word of caution about the scotts with weed preventer, is that its not suppose to go down 30 days from seed down but 30 days from seed germination day. I don't know if it really makes much difference or not but it could turn some of the grass white.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I didn't even think about this. So I have a couple of options then
> 1. I use regular starter fert without meso then in a few weeks spray tenacity. Then start spoon feeding with Urea.
> 2. Use a low dose (spoon feed) Urea for a few weeks then hit it with the starter with meso.
> 3 Skip the second dose of starter and start spoon feeding with Urea and spray tenacity in a couple weeks.
> 4. Just wait another 2 weeks no fert and use starter fert with meso
> 
> What's everyone think??? @Pete1313
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would wait a couple weeks on the mesotrione, especially in the reseeded areas. No reason why you can't start spoon feeding urea now at around .25lbs/M of N. Use the starter fertilizer only if you need the extra P.
Click to expand...

Thanks pete I just used your reno as reference. I see you reapplied tenacity at day 45 so I'll follow your lead. I'll put down urea on Wednesday This forum is such a resource. Thanks again 👍👍


----------



## social port

@JDgreen18 looks like things are coming along nicely.

Just wanted to ask how the possible fungal issue was doing. Has the affected area spread since you cut back watering? Any recovery in this area?


----------



## JDgreen18

social port said:


> @JDgreen18 looks like things are coming along nicely.
> 
> Just wanted to ask how the possible fungal issue was doing. Has the affected area spread since you cut back watering? Any recovery in this area?


No spreading so far. I did notice some green blades growing up in the dead areas so hopefully no more issues. I'll post a pic tomorrow of the area.


----------



## JDgreen18

@social port so I def have a fungas I didnt have time to take a pic today. But I had white fuzzy stuff like cotton balls on the grass by the area that died. I was on my way to work but took my blower quick and dried off the area. I figured with it being in the sun would dry it out a little. Tomorrow Ill hit it with eagle 20ew.


----------



## Pete1313

Is the area that you suspect is fungus getting larger? Or staying the same size? Is it in an area where seed might have washed into and is growing too thick? In the mean time you can search for damping-off diseaseshttps://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/managing-diseases/damping-off, https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/damping-off-in-turf If you suspect that is what it is, myclobutanil may/may not provide any relief. I would watch it, cut back on the water alittle if possible, and if it gets bigger I think I would go with azoxystrobin.


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> Is the area that you suspect is fungus getting larger? Or staying the same size? Is it in an area where seed might have washed into and is growing too thick? In the mean time you can search for damping-off diseaseshttps://plantscience.psu.edu/research/centers/turf/extension/factsheets/managing-diseases/damping-off, https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/damping-off-in-turf If you suspect that is what it is, myclobutanil may/may not provide any relief. I would watch it, cut back on the water alittle if possible, and if it gets bigger I think I would go with azoxystrobin.


Oh this is it looks just like this....it has been very hot and humid here. I cut back to twice a day watering but dont really want to go much less with it being so hot. Looks like the heat is gonna break by Friday. I havent noticed it getting any bigger there are maybe 3 or 4 small areas thay have it. The grass actually looks the best in this area than in the whole yard. I was going to blow the area dry at night and again in the morning to get the dew off it. Thought maybe that would help. I will go get azoxystrobin tomorrow and spray it.


----------



## JDgreen18

I also think the hydrocover I used is creating issues it didnt break down fast enuf and in some areas totally made hard skin on the ground surface. Some grass is growin through it but its def an issue. I wouldn't use it again


----------



## social port

Next to fungal infection, I was considering damping off. I certainly can't tell from the pictures.

One thing (and this is totally a shot in the dark, so FWIW): I had an area that looked a lot like this when sprouts were establishing. Everything was great with germination. They came up, looked good, and I thought all was well. Within a couple of days, they were yellow and folded over, with the certain mark of death. In my case, there was a large, solid object (a metal cover) about 2-3 inches under the surface.

If you have access to this area, a stick of the screwdriver would be worth the effort.


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> Oh this is it looks just like this....it has been very hot and humid here. I cut back to twice a day watering but dont really want to go much less with it being so hot. Looks like the heat is gonna break by Friday. I havent noticed it getting any bigger there are maybe 3 or 4 small areas thay have it. The grass actually looks the best in this area than in the whole yard. I was going to blow the area dry at night and again in the morning to get the dew off it. Thought maybe that would help. I will go get azoxystrobin tomorrow and spray it.


If it is not getting bigger, and the weather is going to break on Friday, I would hold off on the fungicide and only apply if you see it getting worse. Then cut back on water once the weather breaks. That is just my opinion.

What concerns me is this,


> The grass actually looks the best in this area than in the whole yard.


I can't tell from pics, but could be possible that too much seed germinated in these areas and is contributing to the problem?


----------



## JDgreen18

@Pete1313 this wasnt an area that I had wash out...the grass on this area germinated quickly and is past the toddler stage Ill post a close up pic tomorrow as im still at work.


----------



## JDgreen18

Also maybe having 8 cultivars in my mix is helping me...maybe only a certain cultivar is being affected?


----------



## JDgreen18

So I only watered once today around 1 pm letting it dry out a bit. I also mowed it at 1.5 inches to keep the moisture sitting on the lawn down. I used my JD rider with the baggers on to suck up any fungus that I cut, plus there was debris all over. Looks better 

I also cheated a little way by the fence there was not much growing in some low spots from the washout. Since nothing was growing I figured I would fix the low spots now. I made some soil with topsoil garden soil and sand. Then I put some seed down. Here is where I cheated tho I mixed my Hogans kbg seed with the Hogans par mix just in these areas. I figured its pretty far away from the house so it wont be noticeable if its different looking. If i dont like the way it looks I can kill it off next year and reseed.


----------



## Buddy

Looking real good man! Starting to really grow and flourish.


----------



## iowa jim

Looks great, I need to mow also if i ever get it dried out.


----------



## Mrotatori

looks very good, it's filling in every week. Thanks for sharing your updates. The first picture shows great growth. Are the bare spots from washout?


----------



## JDgreen18

I know its getting a bit late to seed, but I'm doing another small reno. The Other side of my back yard it's only about 2000 sf. I didnt want to have to do another spring reno, plus its all crabgrass easier to glypho it now while its growing. I sprayed it on Wednesday I plan on seeding by the middle of next week. I'm using Hogans tttf mix with 5 cultivars with the kbg with I already have.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 34 update


Day 27

Day 34


Day 27


Day 34


Day 27


----------



## JDgreen18

I am getting my seed bed together on the left side of my backyard. Seed down will be this week. I know im late but I'm using tttf and kbg so hopefully it works out. If not I'll still be ahead of the game in the spring.






Also my Hogans par 5 reno update I mowed it for the first time today
Day 19


----------



## Shadow4478

Looking good
Looks like it's at a point where it can't fail anymore. Even if you end up with small patches before winter nothing that won't grown in next year when the rhizomes start spreading


----------



## Mrotatori

Everything looks good


----------



## Green

I'm late too. Still have more seeding to do next weekend...mixes of fescues with KBG and PR/KBG.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> I'm late too. Still have more seeding to do next weekend...mixes of fescues with KBG and PR/KBG.


I may wait to see what Florence is gonna do before i put seed down. If it hits down south we are still gonna get something.


----------



## JDgreen18

Laid my first real strips on my kbg reno
Today is day 39






Also my first strips on my par 5 mix down the driveway starts where its lighter green


----------



## g-man

:dancenana:

Do you have a pro plugger? Most of the areas there will fill in. The third image has a large spot that might need a plug.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> :dancenana:
> 
> Do you have a pro plugger? Most of the areas there will fill in. The third image has a large spot that might need a plug.


No another tool to get lol...Im figuring Ill let it go and in the spring move some plugs around


----------



## jessehurlburt

Wow, this looks so good already! Congrats!


----------



## Mrotatori

that looks awesome for Day 39. Everything is filling in well. The front yard is in great shape


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks guys I was pretty excited after the mow


----------



## iowa jim

You may have started out slow but your coming along like gangbusters now. nice job


----------



## JDgreen18

iowa jim said:


> You may have started out slow but your coming along like gangbusters now. nice job


Yeah its really going crazy...just had like 5 days of rain too..I havent even dropprd any urea yet going to do that tomorrow.


----------



## social port

Wow! :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

Today is day 44 just did a fresh mow after the rain from Florence left me kinda shaggy. I cut it down to 1.5
I need to work on gettin my lines straight lol


----------



## jessehurlburt

Looking good! :thumbup:


----------



## pennstater2005

Great job!


----------



## iowa jim

If there were a category for most approved reno , you win hands down. nice job


----------



## Mrotatori

awesome job, keep it up.


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks everyone...heres another pic you can see all the weed bleaching out from the mesotrione.



And to compare this one is from Sept 9th so 10 days ago


----------



## JDgreen18

Hey @g-man on Sat the 14th I put down starter fert with meso at about 1.8 pounds per 1000 sf...worked out to about .4 N per 1000. When can I hit it with urea. Is a week enuf time or should I wait longer due to putting iver ,25 N and some being slower release.


----------



## Green

2 weeks from 9/14 in my opinion because you put down 0.4 lb. Let's see if g-man agrees.


----------



## g-man

0.25lb of N/M weekly. You did 0.4lb/M and the 21Sept would be just one week. I would wait until at least the 28Sept.

Edit: Green posted as I typed.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> 0.25lb of N/M weekly. You did 0.4lb/M and the 21Sept would be just one week. I would wait until at least the 28Sept.
> 
> Edit: Green posted as I typed.


Ok that was my plan to wait 2 weeks was just checking...thank you


----------



## Mozart

Wow your yard is looking amazing @JDgreen18! Are the bare spots that filled in from washout, fungus or something else?


----------



## JDgreen18

Mozart said:


> Wow your yard is looking amazing @JDgreen18! Are the bare spots that filled in from washout, fungus or something else?


Mostly washout I unfortunately got hammered with heavy rains in my first week of my reno. My reno just seemed really slow compared to a lot of other renos. Then in the last couple of weeks really got going. One thing I wouldn't use again would be the hydro cover from site one. In some areas it created a crusty layer that the baby grass struggled to grow through. I had to use a rake to scrap up those areas a little.


----------



## JDgreen18

Mowed again today lawn is growing like crazy as I just mowed 3 days ago. Layed the strips the other way.
Today is day 47...


[

This is the area that had most of the washout damage

And my domination line...in my own yard lol


----------



## Pete1313

That is looking really good! What striper are you using and at what HOC?


----------



## JDgreen18

Pete1313 said:


> That is looking really good! What striper are you using and at what HOC?


I'm using a checkmate on my toro super recycler....and hoc is 1.75 inches. I think Im gonna go down to the lowest setting which is 1.25 inches on my next cut The checkmate works really good I ordered one for my JD rider


----------



## JDgreen18

I built a raised flower bed this week


----------



## Powhatan

JDgreen18 said:


> I built a raised flower bed this week


Very nice. Carpentry skills are so constructive. :thumbsup:


----------



## SNOWBOB11

JDgreen18 said:


> I built a raised flower bed this week


Looks good. Lawn is doing great also.


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks guys....


----------



## JDgreen18

Little update from the other side of my back yard it's day 9 from seed down of ny tttf & kbg reno


----------



## Buddy

How long did you wait to fertilize again in the backyard and cut?


----------



## JDgreen18

@Buddy Which reno my kbg or the new one tttf and kbg


----------



## Buddy

JDgreen18 said:


> @Buddy Which reno my kbg or the new one tttf and kbg


Sorry the KBG reno


----------



## JDgreen18

@Buddy If you look back in my journal you can see exactly but I'll try to remember.
About 3ish weeks in I hit it with baystate (local milo) at half bag rate.
At day 40 I used starter with meso at 2 pounds per 1000 which works out to .4 pounds of N per 1000.
I cant remember when I started mowing that will be in my journal, but I can tell you this its growing like crazy now. Im mowing every 3 or 4 days. My plan is to start spoon feeding urea at .25 N starting this Saturday.


----------



## samjonester

@JDgreen18 did you see a response in the weeds using meso at that rate?


----------



## JDgreen18

samjonester said:


> @JDgreen18 did you see a response in the weeds using meso at that rate?


Yes I was pretty surprised actually I have lots of white weeds in my yard still. Not sure if they all will die but I am watching to see.


----------



## samjonester

JDgreen18 said:


> samjonester said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JDgreen18 did you see a response in the weeds using meso at that rate?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I was pretty surprised actually I have lots of white weeds in my yard still. Not sure if they all will die but I am watching to see.
Click to expand...

Nice! I used it at bag rate (.89 # N / M) on seed down, and got a lot of baby white weeds for the first 2.5 weeks then it stopped working. I applied it again at .25# N / M last Saturday, and maybe a couple of brand new ones have turned white. I'm going to do the same this Friday before going out of town.

I've been pulling the larger crabgrass and purslane, but it's tough to pull things like dandelions and creeping charlie without getting a couple seedlings with them . I'm hoping the second shot this weekend will have built enough meso back up into the soil to go to town on them. I did a bit of research one time and it appeared to have a halflife of about 2 weeks in the ground.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 56 update on my kbg reno....I mowed yesterday when I got home from work but didn't have tome to take pics before it got dark. Today I'm going to drop .25 of urea per 1000 and water it in. Some areas are really starting to darkin up in color.











This pic is cool really shows the kbg starting to fill in this area was completely bare now as you can see grass is popping up


Ok these last couple of pics are from the small tttf kbg reno I did 2 weeks ago. Actually today is day 15. I mowed this last night as well with my manual reel mower at like 2.25 inches


----------



## JDgreen18

Thought I would do a little timeline for the last 4 weeks. This is from Oct 1st down to sept 1st....it has c9me a long way in a month


----------



## ABC123

Yours looks very good too! It's crazy how quick it's filling in. Good job!


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 60 on my kbg reno just did a full mow of the whole yard...lawn closest on the bottom left of the pic is day 18 of tttf and kbg



Kbg reno day 60


----------



## Mrotatori

looks great, it has come a far way. I hope my lawn looks like this at day 60. I am at day 44. It is starting to fill in the bare spots. That seems to take time, but I am ok with it so far.


----------



## JDgreen18

Mrotatori said:


> looks great, it has come a far way. I hope my lawn looks like this at day 60. I am at day 44. It is starting to fill in the bare spots. That seems to take time, but I am ok with it so far.


It's coming along Im pretty happy with it In the last couple of weeks it seemed to darken in color quite a bit. There's no weed pressure anymore so the grass is spreading and filling in. 
I looked at your reno you seem to be on track.
They say its not until the year after that kbg really gets better so I'll wait until next year to pass judgement. If I had to do it now I prolly wouldnt do another kbg reno it would def be tttf and kbg mix.


----------



## Mrotatori

@JDgreen18 yes I read your post on tttf/kbg. I am undecided on kbg myself. I like the repairing of it, but i guess it's to early to tell. The water requirments are a concern of mine to. I am on well water, I am not sure if I can go 100% KBG. I saw your combination of tttf/kbg and it looks really good. The nice part about that blend is that you don't have to wait 30 days for germination. That's a big plus. I think some parts of my yard I can do 100% kbg, but it's a long process. I feel I may have taken on to much with doing a 4000 SF reno of kbg. My front yard is probably 10,000 SF total. The other half that I did not reno looks to be FF or PRG. I will wait til next fall, to make any more decisions on the front yard. I have another area, probably 5,000 to 10,000 SF of my house, that is all woods and I may use that for testing various combinations. I have gradually started clearing this out and cutting down trees. First, I have to finish clearing it out, that will take time.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 21 for my tttf and kbg reno




Day 63 for kbg reno


----------



## JDgreen18

I had to spray a fungicide on both my reno areas kbg had leaf spot that I thought would go away with cooler weather well guess what it 72 and humid today. It was starting to spread as I had spots throughout my lawn. I had some damping off or pythium blight in my tttf kbg reno. Funny how fast that happens was fine yesterday and went out there today and boom 3 spots of grass matted down turning black with white crap on top. Anyway I dried out those areas with a leaf blower then sprayed with fungicide. I will cut back on the watering....Couple more days u til a big cool down.


----------



## samjonester

Looking good! I love the comparison between day 21 and 63 for the different grasses. Good luck with the fungus.


----------



## JDgreen18

samjonester said:


> Looking good! I love the comparison between day 21 and 63 for the different grasses. Good luck with the fungus.


Thanks man yeah I hit the tttf area with some heritage g...I had some more areas pop up this morning. As far as the difference in the 2 reno areas its not just how much faster the tttf fills in its the look of it as well. Compared to the kbg it has a more velvety look to it...


----------



## NoslracNevok

Lookin good! Did you drop it to the max. 1.25 yet??


----------



## JDgreen18

NoslracNevok said:


> Lookin good! Did you drop it to the max. 1.25 yet??


You talking about hoc? I haven't because I have been mowing it with my tractor....the lowest I can mow with it is about 2 inches. I will prolly leave it at this height through the rest of the fall. I get a lot of leaves and use my tractor to clean up.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

Looking good. Going to be interesting to compare the TTTF/KBG area to the all KBG area next year.


----------



## NoslracNevok

Seem to recall you mentioning that height, must have mixed nup with someone else. Also didn't mean to add two question marks lol. Looking great!


----------



## JDgreen18

NoslracNevok said:


> Seem to recall you mentioning that height, must have mixed nup with someone else. Also didn't mean to add two question marks lol. Looking great!


No you were right I did say that....my push mower goes down that low but since I've been using my tractor I haven't gone lower. Plus the fact I like the look of 2 inch hoc


----------



## JDgreen18

I thought I would share this on how kbg spreads its pretty amazing.
Top photo is from today bottom is Oct 1st



And a few more photos from my mow today day 68 on my kbg reno 





And here is the tttf kbg day 26


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> I thought I would share this on how kbg spreads its pretty amazing.


I didn't know it could do that within 2 months or so of planting.


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 78 update on my kbg reno
Just mowed hoc is 2 inches



















And the tttf & kbg reno 36 days old also cut at 2 inches


----------



## JDgreen18

Should I put down a Pre em down now or wait until spring. @Pete1313 I can't remember reading on your journal if you did it in the fall or waited until the spring.


----------



## Pete1313

JDgreen18 said:


> Should I put down a Pre em down now or wait until spring. Pete1313 I can't remember reading on your journal if you did it in the fall or waited until the spring.


I put prodiamine 65wdg down on my reno on 10/8 which was day 64 since seed down. It was a low dose at .5 lbs/acre.


----------



## jessehurlburt

looking awesome JD


----------



## iowa jim

Looks great JD, i bet you are like me and can't wait for next spring to see what more it will do.


----------



## JDgreen18

Thanks @jessehurlburt & @iowa jim next spring should produce some good results. This fall has been amazing with it filling in from the spoon feeding. I am going to hit it with one more shot of fert this weekend and then be done for the season.


----------



## JDgreen18

Here is a bare spot that has been filling in in the last month....kbg is amazing
Oct 1st

Oct 13th


Oct 26th


Nov 10th


----------



## Green

If those are your worst spots, that's awesome. And they will probably continue to fill in, under ground, until the ground freezes. I was surprised they're already filling in to that extent.


----------



## Mrotatori

Your reno looks awesome


----------



## JDgreen18

Quick day 89 update just finished a mow...its a windy day here so the leaves are falling almost as fast as Im sucking them up lol. Anyway I took a few pics hoc is about 2.5 inches
I hit it with my last dose of fert on Friday.







Earlier this week I put some lime down at only 5 pounds per 1000. I got it at site one made by turf care its got humic, micros, & iron in it here a pic of it...anyone ever use it?


----------



## social port

I've never used that lime product, but man, your grass looks great!


----------



## JDgreen18

social port said:


> I've never used that lime product, but man, your grass looks great!


Thanks bro...They make a few different products that look interesting


----------



## Green

Did you have the irrigation blown out yet? 
Had mine done today.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> Did you have the irrigation blown out yet?
> Had mine done today.


Yes last week ....with all this rain we have been having I havent needed any irrigation in weeks 
When my irrigation contactor came out he was impressed with my lawn, he said wow this looks great, he was surprised I had hardly any weeds. He said every year He gives a trophy to the best lawn he services. He said the way my lawn looks now I should be in the running next year. I thought that was kinda cool.


----------



## jessehurlburt

JDgreen18 said:


> Green said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have the irrigation blown out yet?
> Had mine done today.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes last week ....with all this rain we have been having I havent needed any irrigation in weeks
> When my irrigation contactor came out he was impressed with my lawn, he said wow this looks great, he was surprised I had hardly any weeds. He said every year He gives a trophy to the best lawn he services. He said the way my lawn looks now I should be in the running next year. I thought that was kinda cool.
Click to expand...

That must be nice when someone who sees lawns all day acknowledges how nice yours looks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Green

That's really cool!

How is the spreading going in that patch you've been photographing?


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> That's really cool!
> 
> How is the spreading going in that patch you've been photographing?


Hey Green I edited my post a few posts back and added a new pic to compare to the other 3 I had already posted. I didnt realize it was still filling in more but it actually did quite a bit.....
I also took a few new pics after I cleaned up the leaves
Day 96





Close up

Tttf & kbg day 54


Close up


----------



## JDgreen18

Day 112 final mow and leaf clean up










Tttf & kbg


----------



## Green

That's the way you want to be before Winter. Great job getting to this point.


----------



## JDgreen18

Well spring is this week thought I would share the current shape of my reno from last year...its not very pretty. Hopefully the color comes back soon Im sick of seeing it like this.






And here ia the tttf & kbg reno


----------



## Green

That color looks familiar.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> That color looks familiar.


Hey Green thought you would be interested to see this. That bare spot I've been tracking over my reno actually filled in more over the winter believe it or not. Before and after pic one was today and the other from late fall last year.


----------



## Green

@JDgreen18, that's cool. It absolutely can fill in when the ground thaws out from time to time. I figured you'd get some Winter progress. Which direction does that area face?


----------



## JDgreen18

I thought I'd share a few photos of my 2 renos from last fall. The difference between the KBG & KBG/TTTF is quite surprising. The green up is far superior on the TTTF. My KBG is just starting to wake up.
KBG/TTTF




KBG


----------



## Green

Did it turn green today? It did here...


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> Did it turn green today? It did here...


Its getting there, KBG area is mostly green. I cut my TTTF/KBG area yesterday. I put 20 pounds per 1000 of lime down as well yesterday to increase ph per my soil test. I haven't hit it with any fertilizer yet Ill start my spoon feeding soon.


----------



## JDgreen18

Did my first mow of the season on my kbg reno. It's really starting to turn the corner. I hit it with some fert last Friday but had some really thin yellowish areas. Thanks to @g-man for identifying it as leaf spot fungus I treated it with heritage G. I cant believe how quickly it bounced back.






Here's my tttf & kbg reno second mow.


----------



## jessehurlburt

Looking good JD. I've noticed mine really popped in the last week. I also had/have leaf spot but after a low dose shot of nitrogen, seems to be recovering nicely.


----------



## Mrotatori

glad to see the improvement. My kbg is slow to green up too. I live a little farther North in CT, so maybe it's just not warm enough here yet. I live in Seymour, and it's a little higher elevation. I think I may have had some leaf spot too. I put some fungicide down on Monday, and some fert today. Since putting the fungicide down, I have started to see improvements each day. It's definitely growing as quickly yet. I think I just need to be more patient.


----------



## iowa jim

Looks great and I'm ready for my first mow, i might try it today but will probably be cutting mostly air, at least i will level out the dog pee spots.


----------



## JDgreen18

Mrotatori said:


> glad to see the improvement. My kbg is slow to green up too. I live a little farther North in CT, so maybe it's just not warm enough here yet. I live in Seymour, and it's a little higher elevation. I think I may have had some leaf spot too. I put some fungicide down on Monday, and some fert today. Since putting the fungicide down, I have started to see improvements each day. It's definitely growing as quickly yet. I think I just need to be more patient.


I was reading that fungicides are a growth regulator too, so that might slow the growth even more. I cut mine at 3ish inches, it wasn't a full mow there are still some spots not that high yet. On the other hand my tttf was a full mow and growing crazy.
@iowa jim lol I have those same pee spots, man thise spots look fantastic.


----------



## JDgreen18

Today is day 284 for my kbg reno last year. Took a few updated pics after my mow. I used tenacity about 10 days ago as you can see all the whitening starting ro happen.


----------



## Mrotatori

@JDgreen18 looks really good.


----------



## JDgreen18

I have been thinking about my reno last year, I thinking overall it was successful lawn looks pretty good and getting better and better filling in. 
One thing if I could do it over would be not to use a kbg mix with 8 cultivars or at least pick out the cultivars on growth rate. I guess this wouldn't matter to someone cutting reel low but I like it longer. All spring I've been cutting at 3.5 or 4 inches. The compact slower growing cultivars never really get that tall. It gives me an uneven lumpy looking lawn. I'm hoping the slower growing areas will catch up. I didn't notice this in the fall as I was cutting at 2 or 2.5 inches.
I will keep feeding it and see how it goes.


----------



## ChicagoLawn

I know exactly what you mean. I previously went with Prosperity, Blue Velvet and Blueberry and the blueberry stuck out way too much compared to the other cultivars.


----------



## g-man

Compact cultivars stay low and don't do great at 4in imo. I also think that there will be some natural selection of the cultivars so that some might not survive.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> Compact cultivars stay low and don't do great at 4in imo. I also think that there will be some natural selection of the cultivars so that some might not survive.


Well live and learn. I cut it at 3" yesterday and it looks pretty even but still not perfect. I guess I will have to overseed this fall to correct this? Or I could do small renos this fall in the problem areas.


----------



## g-man

Do nothing and let the strongest one dominate


----------



## gregonfire

g-man said:


> Do nothing and let the strongest one dominate


I like this approach.

Looks good @JDgreen18, keep it up.


----------



## JDgreen18

gregonfire said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do nothing and let the strongest one dominate
> 
> 
> 
> I like this approach.
> 
> Looks good @JDgreen18, keep it up.
Click to expand...

Yeah me too thanks guys


----------



## JDgreen18

I mowed today. I cut it down to 3 inches. After the mow I put down some Baystate fert at half bag rate also hit it with microgreen at 5oz per 1000.

I sprayed the clover and other weeds with Speedzone over the weekend and can see noticeable results.
Kbg






TTTF & kbg


----------



## JDgreen18

This has been a good spring for my fall reno its really filling in. I almost have no holes....well just a few. Here's a few shots of yesterdays mow.


----------



## SNOWBOB11

That's really doing well. Nice work.


----------



## JDgreen18

SNOWBOB11 said:


> That's really doing well. Nice work.


Thanks


----------



## JDgreen18

Mowed the grass today. Bagged all the clippings this time. Saw a possible leaf spot issue 4 days ago, put Heritage G down. Also hit it with D-thatch at 8oz per 1000.
Today is day 307...I think lol


----------



## JDgreen18

Mowed today at 2.5 inches, its the lowest I've cut it since last fall. My kbg and tttf is looking a bit better than my kbg reno. 
Kbg



Kbg and tttf


----------



## samjonester

That arial shot of your foot!


----------



## social port

Looking very nice, @JDgreen18


----------



## JDgreen18

It was getting dark tonight and took some cool picks of my yard


----------



## social port

@JDgreen18 night shots are underrated and seldom posted. I like it :thumbup:


----------



## JDgreen18

Was finally able to mow after a week of rain last week. I have a few weeds but my reno has made big strides this spring.


----------



## Wolverine

Looking good!


----------



## JDgreen18

Wolverine said:


> Looking good!


Thanks


----------



## JDgreen18

I forgot to include the kbg/tttg side.


----------



## JDgreen18

Well I put up a few of these photos on another post but want to update my journal. My reno date last year was Aug 4th so this is pretty much an 11 month update. The kbg really responded to the spoon feeding every 2 or 3 weeks this spring. I used about 2.25 pounds of N not including any N from N-ext products like microgreen and greenpunch. I also have been focusing on improving my soil with lime, humic, rgs, biochar. to make my nutrients more plant available. I only have a few very small areas that need to fill in. I also have a small amount of weeds, waiting for it to cool down a little before I handle them. Anyway here's a few pics...


----------



## JDgreen18

Today I did a full irrigation audit and adjustment. I wasn't getting full coverage I had a few areas getting heat stressed due to not getting enough water. This next week going to set up containers to collect the water to measure water to make sure all is good. Hey @Pete1313 where did you get those cool gauges you used to measure you precip rates?


----------



## Pete1313

They are these guys
https://www.nrgideas.com/ten-pack-1...e-mouth-bright-yellow-outdoor-measuring-tool/

You can also get them on amazon, but they are slightly cheaper when you get them straight from nrg.
https://www.amazon.com/Sprinkler-Br...rinkler+Gauge&qid=1562552733&s=gateway&sr=8-3

Lawn is looking great btw! :thumbsup: it has come a long way in 11 months!


----------



## Green

@Pete1313, do you remember about how much more shipping was? I should get a ten pack of those. I need to do audits badly here, and only have so many tuna cans.


----------



## JDgreen18

Green said:


> @Pete1313, do you remember about how much more shipping was? I should get a ten pack of those. I need to do audits badly here, and only have so many tuna cans.


Green it does work out a little cheaper Amazon is 19.99 free shipping nrg has them for 12.50 and shipping to me was 5.36. 12.50+5.36=17.86. To bad I'm impatient and already ordered them from Amazon last night lol. Thanks Pete for info and kind words.


----------



## JDgreen18

I got my cups today to measure how much water I'm putting down. While coverage was pretty even I didn't realize how little water I was putting down. First I ran all zones 15 min but most were so low it was hard to measure. So I decided to set it for 45 min. I only did 4 zones most cups had about a bit more than a third of an inch. This means by me watering 30 min a zone like I was is no good. Going forward each zone will run for an hour. At least the 4 zones I did so far. I will conduct a test on the other 4 zones in my back tomorrow.
@Green that comapny that I got the cups from is located in CT. Package said it was shipped from Bridgeport.


----------



## g-man

An irrigation audit is an eye opener.


----------



## JDgreen18

g-man said:


> An irrigation is an eye opener.


Yes sir I was shocked on how little water was in the cups. It took a heatwave with little to no rain in almost 2 weeks for me to do this audit. I was having heat stress in spots and I'm like wtf Im watering 30 min a zone. This is my first year with the lawn and the irrigation. Everyone needs to do this for sure.


----------



## Budstl

Lawn is looking great @JDgreen18. What cultivars were in your kbg blend?


----------



## JDgreen18

Budstl said:


> Lawn is looking great @JDgreen18. What cultivars were in your kbg blend?


Thanks it was a hogans blend with 8 cultivars. I am overall happy with it but if I was to do it again I would pick my cultivars not only on color and disease resistance but growth habits. Meaning if you want a hoc at 3.5 or 1 inch. Having them all grow consistently is the goal.


----------



## JDgreen18

Walked out this morning to let the dogs out, lawn is getting shaggy but the color is looking awesome with the morning dew and the sun coming up.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

JDgreen18 said:


>


Looking fantastic! Well done!


----------



## JDgreen18

ken-n-nancy said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking fantastic! Well done!
Click to expand...

Thank you it's really come a long way in a year. I'm 10 days out from its 1 year anniversary.


----------



## JDgreen18

Not really my lawn but I cut in some new flower beds around my shed. Also put in some pavers for the landing.






I also double cut the lawn so I guess Ill put up a pic. About a week from my 1 year anniversary.


----------



## iowa jim

Your doing great work on your property, that reno turned out great.


----------



## ksturfguy

Looks great


----------



## JDgreen18

Today is my 1 year anniversary on my kbg backyard reno. I did a mow and took some pics.







Hey @Green remember this spot...its almost filled im...kbg is amazing.
Took this this spring on March 24


Taken today same spot...


----------



## Alex1389

That's looking real good!


----------



## CTTurfDad

Looking primed up for it's 1 year celebration! Well done!


----------



## pennstater2005

Nice work!!


----------



## ksturfguy

Awesome work


----------



## Green

Awesome.

And I bet that spot will be totally filled in in a couple of months.


----------



## ken-n-nancy

JDgreen18 said:


> Today is my 1 year anniversary on my kbg backyard reno. I did a mow and took some pics.


Looks fantastic, well done!



JDgreen18 said:


> ... remember this spot...its almost filled in...kbg is amazing.
> Took this this spring on March 24


Yup. After having experienced the benefits of having KBG spread and thus no longer having to worry about thin areas of grass, or pulling out a clump of weeds, or the grandkids playing in the lawn accidentally tearing up a divot, combined with the benefits of making split applications of pre-emergent to prevent germination of weeds for nearly all of the growing season, I can't imagine going back to a Northern mix ever again...


----------



## Sfurunner13

Your KBG looks amazing! Makes me wish I had all KBG! What's your HOC?


----------



## JDgreen18

@ken-n-nancy thanks it really made huge strides this spring. I'm looking forward to the fall blitz to get any last bit of holes to fill in. I'm going to redo the right side of my backyard to all kbg next fall to match, right now tttf and kbg. 
Only issue with kbg is its not great in very shady areas. This is why the front of my house is tttf and kbg as its pretty shady. 
@Sfurunner13 thanks man I have been running it around 3.25"


----------



## JDgreen18

The weather here in Ct has been fantastic. My kbg is loving it. I laid some fresh strips today...if you look at the bottom of the pic you can see clover dying from my tenacity and speedzone mix I sprayed 

Anyone else have cana lily's in their yard? This is my first year and love them.


----------



## JDgreen18

Since I was nominated for LOTM I figured I would put up a fee pics up of my mow today. I feel honored I even got nominated...I have to give thanks for all the help this forum has given me.










Before and after this is what my yard looked like last year on May first


----------



## social port

You're killin' it, man. Absolutely killin' it. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrotatori

@JDgreen18 awesome and congrats on nomination for LOTM


----------



## samjonester

Well earned nomination! Especially with the other renovation successes you've had this year!


----------



## TreyDoc

You got my vote! Trying to get Hogan's KBG to do half as well as your yard.


----------



## JDgreen18

social port said:


> You're killin' it, man. Absolutely killin' it. :thumbup:


Thanks man its amazing the strides my lawn has taken over this last year 


Mrotatori said:


> @JDgreen18 awesome and congrats on nomination for LOTM





samjonester said:


> Well earned nomination! Especially with the other renovation successes you've had this year!


Thanks guys


TreyDoc said:


> You got my vote! Trying to get Hogan's KBG to do half as well as your yard.


I'm pretty happy with with the Hogans kbg blend, but if I had to do it over I would pick cultivars, matching them on color, type and growth rate.


----------



## JDgreen18

I put down my pre-em yesterday and watered it in this morning. I Didnt use the pre-m on the tttf/kbg 2000 sf area as I need to fix some damage from brown patch and mole damage. My plan is to reno this area next year to all kbg so my backyard will all match, but cant live with the ugly spots for a year lol.


----------



## JDgreen18

Sept 7th I used a calcitic lime product called amp-xc. I used 9 pounds per 1000. I've seen pretty substantial results. It does have iron in it so I'm sure that's part of it. I'm putting up a pic of the label and info on it if anyone is curious.



And here's a current pic of my lawn taken today


----------



## Babameca

@JDgreen18 Oh...that looks dam healthy!!!


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> Sept 7th I used a calcitic lime product called amp-xc. I used 9 pounds per 1000. I've seen pretty substantial results. It does have iron in it so I'm sure that's part of it. I'm putting up a pic of the label and info on it if anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a current pic of my lawn taken today


Looks good (product and results). I learned a few years ago not to fertilize within 2 weeks of Lime. That allows the Lime and fertilizer to work better independently. Because the Lime and urea can react. I've been using Solu-Cal this year.


----------



## JDgreen18

@Green my plan was waiting a week. Plan on dropping .5 lb M of XGN this weekend. I want to hit it with 2 apps of XGN 2 weeks apart then switch to more fast release for the rest of the blitz


----------



## JDgreen18

I was looking at my KBG reno pictures from last year. I have to say KBG is some amazing grass. It's spreading ability is awesome. I made a collage of before and after. The before has taken last November and the after was taken today. The area was a good 20'×6'. Anyway here's the pic...


----------



## GreenHorn

JDgreen18 said:


> Sept 7th I used a calcitic lime product called amp-xc. I used 9 pounds per 1000. I've seen pretty substantial results. It does have iron in it so I'm sure that's part of it. I'm putting up a pic of the label and info on it if anyone is curious.
> 
> 
> 
> And here's a current pic of my lawn taken today
> 
> @JDgreen18
> It was good meeting up with you yesterday. Thanks again 👍
> After talking with you I hopped on your Journal to see your progress- Your lawn looks AwSOMe!! I have "seed down" today at my son's house- looking forward to it, it's been a long road up to today.
> 
> GreenHorn


----------



## JDgreen18

@GreenHorn thanks man, and no problem. Good luck on your sons reno


----------



## JDgreen18

Mowed today, then had to go on my roof to check some flashing, anyway I see why folks take pics with drones its awesome from up high. Of course I took a few pics,




Front yard


----------



## DonInTheLawn

man, that checkerboard cut looks so dang good


----------



## gregonfire

Looking great, man. Nice work!


----------



## social port

Sweet goodness, look at those stripes you are laying down!
Have you won LOTM yet? :lol: I think it is time.


----------



## JDgreen18

DonInTheLawn said:


> man, that checkerboard cut looks so dang good





gregonfire said:


> Looking great, man. Nice work!





social port said:


> Sweet goodness, look at those stripes you are laying down!
> Have you won LOTM yet? :lol: I think it is time.


Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## fusebox7

social port said:


> Sweet goodness, look at those stripes you are laying down!
> Have you won LOTM yet? :lol: I think it is time.


It's happening


----------



## Aggrorider1

WOWWW


----------



## JDgreen18

I was able to spend a little time in the yard today. I mowed my backyard the lowest I have all year. I was cutting it at 3-3.5 inches, today HOC is around 2 inches. I have to say I really like it shorter. Hmmmm


----------



## social port

Looks stunning. I love it. 
I have to agree with you on the HOC. I am increasingly drawn to cut low. I have no plans for a reel. But I am wondering if you might  .


----------



## JDgreen18

social port said:


> Looks stunning. I love it.
> I have to agree with you on the HOC. I am increasingly drawn to cut low. I have no plans for a reel. But I am wondering if you might  .


Thanks man....I think about it...reel mowers seem like a lot of work, also I have lots of trees dropping sticks acorns and what not. Not a great environment for a reel mower.


----------



## 86halibut

looks stunning at that height, low n tight.


----------



## JDgreen18

I made a collage of 4 pics of a bare spot I had in my kbg reno from last fall. The time line is as follows... from top left to lower right
Last Oct, last Nov
This March, this Oct.


For reference this spot was about 2-3 feet by 1 foot area...Kbg is really amazing...I didn't add any seed just fed it often.
@Green


----------



## Green

JDgreen18 said:


> I made a collage of 4 pics of a bare spot I had in my kbg reno from last fall. The time line is as follows... from top left to lower right
> Last Oct, last Nov
> This March, this Oct.
> 
> 
> For reference this spot was about 2-3 feet by 1 foot area...Kbg is really amazing...I didn't add any seed just fed it often.
> Green


Very cool. Pretty much completely filled in now. Really looks like more than half of it happened this year.


----------



## JDgreen18

A pretty fall day in CT


----------



## TreyDoc

Beautiful. Might be time to put a chair or two up there.


----------



## Mrotatori

looking great as always, love the stripes


----------



## JDgreen18

TreyDoc said:


> Beautiful. Might be time to put a chair or two up there.


Lol not a bad idea....today I didnt actually go on the roof was installing solar panels to keep my arlo cameras charged.
@Mrotatori 
thanks man your reno is looking pretty awesome too..m


----------



## Chris LI

You're still showing us why you're LOTM. I love the fall color.


----------



## JDgreen18

Chris LI said:


> You're still showing us why you're LOTM. I love the fall color.


It's my favorite time of year, besides the depressing part of no lawn care for 4 months...


----------



## M32075

JDgreen18 said:


> A pretty fall day in CT


Stunning!


----------



## JDgreen18

Last Friday I got my irrigation system blown out. The guys that did it were really impressed with my lawn. One of the guys said "we blow out over 800 systems and this is the best lawn I've seen all year". He also said they give a trophy to the customer they have that has the best lawn and said I won it... thought that was kinda cool. Anyway did a mow today before the rain to get the leaves cleaned up. Still growing but not as fast as it was.


----------



## Green

Do they actually give you the trophy? Looks nice and green. (Mine's going brown due to stupid rust.)


----------



## steffen707

JDgreen18 said:


> Last Friday I got my irrigation system blown out. The guys that did it were really impressed with my lawn. One of the guys said "we blow out over 800 systems and this is the best lawn I've seen all year". He also said they give a trophy to the customer they have that has the best lawn and said I won it... thought that was kinda cool. Anyway did a mow today before the rain to get the leaves cleaned up. Still growing but not as fast as it was.


hey @JDgreen18 are these photos of the Bewitched, mazama, Bluebank? do you have a newer journal, noticed this was from 2018. lawn looks great, i'm researching bewitched, mazama and bluebank right now for my Wisconsin Lawn.


----------



## JDgreen18

@steffen707 my backyard reno was from Hogan seed. I think it was thier Alley mix if I remember correctly. It had 8 cultivars in it. They are mostly older varieties if you look back in my journal I posted a pick of the label. 
The Bluebank mazama and bewitched I have are mixed with tttf in another area of my yard.


----------



## steffen707

JDgreen18 said:


> @steffen707 my backyard reno was from Hogan seed. I think it was thier Alley mix if I remember correctly. It had 8 cultivars in it. They are mostly older varieties if you look back in my journal I posted a pick of the label.
> The Bluebank mazama and bewitched I have are mixed with tttf in another area of my yard.


Did you post photos of the bluebank, mazama, betwitched, tttf? if so I can comb through the 24 pages and find it.


----------



## JDgreen18

steffen707 said:


> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 my backyard reno was from Hogan seed. I think it was thier Alley mix if I remember correctly. It had 8 cultivars in it. They are mostly older varieties if you look back in my journal I posted a pick of the label.
> The Bluebank mazama and bewitched I have are mixed with tttf in another area of my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post photos of the bluebank, mazama, betwitched, tttf? if so I can comb through the 24 pages and find it.
Click to expand...

I created another journal I linked it below...
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9549&start=135


----------



## steffen707

JDgreen18 said:


> steffen707 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JDgreen18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @steffen707 my backyard reno was from Hogan seed. I think it was thier Alley mix if I remember correctly. It had 8 cultivars in it. They are mostly older varieties if you look back in my journal I posted a pick of the label.
> The Bluebank mazama and bewitched I have are mixed with tttf in another area of my yard.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you post photos of the bluebank, mazama, betwitched, tttf? if so I can comb through the 24 pages and find it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I created another journal I linked it below...
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=9549&start=135
Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------

